# 1995 100th Anniversary Cruiser Deluxe Value?



## Stephanie Smithson (Aug 7, 2016)

Anyone know the value of a 100th anniversary cruiser deluxe? Bike needs cleaned up but every bit of it is 100% original. Bike was purchased and ridden less than 100 miles and then put in the basement.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 7, 2016)

around the 2-250 mark in my area.


----------



## Intense One (Aug 7, 2016)

Got mine along with a pre-war lightweight for $150. around three years ago.  It's a Chinese made replica bike but I love it just the same.  It's a smooth rider!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2016)

I'd have a tough time getting two bills for one of these. V/r Shawn


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 7, 2016)

Up to $450 on feebay.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 7, 2016)

175-250 on the ones I've seen in last year or so , saw a tool time version for 200 the other day .


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (Aug 7, 2016)

Intense One said:


> View attachment 347825 Got mine along with a pre-war lightweight for $150. around three years ago.  It's a Chinese made replica bike but I love it just the same.  It's a smooth rider!



I got on it for a quick ride around the block and it is a very smooth rider.


----------



## Intense One (Aug 8, 2016)

Stephanie Smithson said:


> I got on it for a quick ride around the block and it is a very smooth rider.



Stephanie ...is it yours now?  Did you buy it?


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (Aug 8, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Stephanie ...is it yours now?  Did you buy it?



I did get it. Too good of a deal not to buy


----------

